# she calls me referee cause I'm so Official...



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

pulled an all nighter, got it banged out before h20. its nowhere near where low enough, but theres no time to start cutting sh*t up.
cellphone/facebook shot


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: she calls me referee cause I'm so Official... (merrigan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: she calls me referee cause I'm so Official... (jetta PWR)*

***


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## Round II (Jun 4, 2009)

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah jeez! Looks nuts man. What system did you go with? And why no tuck? Wheel et keeping you up?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

looks good. My buddy has the same wheels on his B6 Avant too. He is low, but on coils.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_looks good. My buddy has the same wheels on his B6 Avant too. He is low, but on coils.

Black named nikko right?







Us B6'ers know all of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_
Black named nikko right?







Us B6'ers know all of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

His car is black.







but ya that's him.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Hope you're going to paint the lower skirt below the door blades.
Also, painting the grille surround of the hood grill black? Is that why it's out?








Coming along nicely man!


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

B6/B7 is going down much more at rear i thougth ?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys. it will go lower, i need to notch out the strut towers for the control arms. i think the et is okay, maybe a bit high. not sure what could be keeing the rear up like that. those wheels are 19x8 with 35 series. and yes, the grilles and rings are painted like a black chrome-ish thing.
give me a couple weeks to cut sh*t up, we literally finished the install at 3pm and i was on the road to h20 by 430pm.
haha. ill post some better shots when i get them after this weekend.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Notch the strut towers? Your talking of the forks at the bottom right?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

looks effin awesome!


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Notch the strut towers? Your talking of the forks at the bottom right?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

not mine but that is the plan


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Why are you going to do that? You feel it necessary to go that low


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_











that looks perfect and super clean! i have seen so many where they just cut out a huge hole and it looks really haggard. good plan, looks awesome


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

This **** is just right, especially once you get a little lower!
Can't wait to see this done...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Why are you going to do that? You feel it necessary to go that low









Yes, it is necessary.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

agreed darrick. haha


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Question though, doesnt modifying the frame of the car effect its title? Wont make it a salvage or non-op?


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You must lay frame if your doing air or what is the point right? I love it man. Keep us up to date!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Question though, doesnt modifying the frame of the car effect its title? Wont make it a salvage or non-op?

Not if you do it right.








That section of the car is structural, but it's not load-bearing. As long as you don't completely hack it apart and reinforce it if necessary, you're good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's alright.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

All you would have to do is the next step and finish it up with a hump welded in.
And everyone would love it and think its stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hump welded in.




wha?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nicee


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*









also have the grilles painted. just not in this angle.


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_












_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All you would have to do is the next step and finish it up with a hump welded in.
And everyone would love it and think its stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


he means putting a "hump" of metal over the teardrop shaped holes to make it look as though it was part of the pressed body. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

looks awesome dude, you gotta come up so i can get some pictures of it


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

looks great man...how do you like the bagyards?
what might be holding up the rear are the fender liners perhaps?
i trimmed mine up...or more like hacked them up completely...
I can roll fully dumped in the rear...wheels are 19x9 et unknown, i can find out though. and the tires are 225/35/19...clearence is super tight, but it rolls
I can roll fully dumped up front also. 

_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_thanks guys. it will go lower, i need to notch out the strut towers for the control arms. i think the et is okay, maybe a bit high. not sure what could be keeing the rear up like that. those wheels are 19x8 with 35 series. and yes, the grilles and rings are painted like a black chrome-ish thing.
give me a couple weeks to cut sh*t up, we literally finished the install at 3pm and i was on the road to h20 by 430pm.
haha. ill post some better shots when i get them after this weekend.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_looks awesome dude, *I gotta come down* so i can get some pictures of it










fixed for ya!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_looks great man...how do you like the bagyards?



bagyards are whatsup, awesome quality, backed by awesome service from OpenRoadTuning. mine rolls fully dumped too. i was told to cut the forks off the front struts and chop off a few inches then reweld them. i need to trim the bumpstops out of the back to get that lower.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_ i was told by *a man wise beyond his years *to cut the forks off the front struts and chop off a few inches then reweld them. 

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no one took any shots of the car at h20. so here are two my gf took.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Fixed that for ya.











thank you sir.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

bagyards are whatsup, awesome quality, backed by awesome service from OpenRoadTuning. mine rolls fully dumped too. i was told to cut the forks off the front struts and chop off a few inches then reweld them. i need to trim the bumpstops out of the back to get that lower.



I have the same plans for up front...but wont get to it till spring....
Andrew has been nothing but helpful, and easy to get in touch with. good guy.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_
Andrew has been nothing but helpful, and easy to get in touch with. good guy. 


agreed.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Your car looks dope. I'd give up the B5 for a bagged B6 avant in a heartbeat.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20vMatt)*

this thing is like lowering spring height.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_this thing is like lowering spring height. 



thanks bud. i hadnt noticed.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*









Looks good Matt!


_Modified by thepirate at 4:42 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

saw you at the gas station on the way home from S&G this past weekend. Looks good on the Monoblocks.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*












































































































































































_Modified by merrigan at 8:21 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry guys. there was no way for me to resize them without re uploading.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

get up under there and cut and pound sh*t till its lower


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Lookin' good Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

pictures are fixed!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Explain?
Looks good, keep it up. I will be with you soon enough


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i welded some bolts in to mount my tank in that location. working quite well actually.


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

bagyards are whatsup, awesome quality, backed by awesome service from OpenRoadTuning. mine rolls fully dumped too. i was told to cut the forks off the front struts and chop off a few inches then reweld them. i need to trim the bumpstops out of the back to get that lower.

You won't be near as low as capt if you do it this way, 
how bout posting a pic of your car and ride height in your own thread... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Open road ordering next month


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_
how bout posting a pic of your car and ride height in your own thread... 


this is my car, and my thread. not sure what your post is about here.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_
You won't be near as low as capt if you do it this way, 


and darrick is the one who told me to chop the struts, so im not sure what youre getting at.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw: do i see the bumpstop in this pic above the bags??


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

yea. my polyurethane one didnt make the original shipment. its here now but i havent put it in yet.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_yea. my polyurethane one didnt make the original shipment. its here now but i havent put it in yet.

That will make a huge difference on how the front sits







. You should take the bump stop out all together.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

damn kid when did you start ballin so hard


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

when i bounced from the b5 scene. how you been alex?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

duuuuuude. how many hoes can you fit in this official wagon?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*Bad News Bears UPDATE*
So the top plate on the drivers rear popped out of the perch and laid against the axle to rub right thru it.








So the stock springs are back in the rear for now. Whachu know about rake?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

^^^woah...how did that happen? over a bump or something?
did it make a noise while it was happening? any kind of warning what was going on?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no warning at all. just lost all pressure one night, checked it out and bam.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1266195380841)*









*
new rollers
anyone got any 215/35/19 they need to toss?*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1266195380841) (merrigan)*

Sucks about the bag dude. 
Nice new rollers though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks chris. they need to be de-chromed. hopefully theyll be on in the next month or two.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_they need to be de-chromed

Don't you dare!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_they need to be de-chromed.

The hell they do!








PS - Go with 225/35s for tires. I prefer Dunlop Direzzas myself because they stretch best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Nayyyy on the dechrome, loving the flying spurs


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Never thought I'd say this about any wheels, but I like the chrome. I can't wait to see them on!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
The hell they do!








PS - Go with 225/35s for tires. I prefer Dunlop Direzzas myself because they stretch best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you think 215 is overkill?


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

no 215/35 on a 9in wheel would be dope


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_you think 215 is overkill?


Yes. You have plenty of room in the fenders for those wheels, no need to run tiny little tires to make them fit. Run the 225s so it looks right at drive height.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

will do. tires suck to buy. i need more money


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_will do. tires suck to buy. i need more money

Join the m-fing club.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

***UPDATE***
*got my new rear installed today*








*also cut down the rear bumpstops*








*front is still skyjacked, which will be solved when my new BY Bombers come in. So excited for them.*








*and test fitted the a wheel, its dangerously tight in there, maybe 3mm from the strut. need to mount the tires and play with some spacers.*










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

love it


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

Looks good. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

glad you got the rears all sorted out....damn that seemed like it took a while...long wait from bagyard, or just took your time getting it swapped in?
can't wait to see it with dem bents on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

took a while because we were out of air house 2 bags for almost 3 months. it's a pain in the ass to make a pallet of bags clear customs -- this time we had compressors on their too. Because the pallet had compressors on it and the compressors need a special clearance to be allowed in the EU, the pallet sat in customs for about a month and a half. 
Car looks dope, Matt. No more rake-tacular!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_Looks good. Can't wait to see this finished.

thanks


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_can't wait to see it with dem bents on 

you and me both, still need two more tires. and paint on em haha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_took a while because we were out of air house 2 bags for almost 3 months. Car looks dope, Matt. No more rake-tacular! 

No worries, that rake was horrendous haha. 
I just cant wait to get my new bombers in to get the front to sit right.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
you and me both, still need two more tires. and paint on em haha



yeah my bentleys need to get straightened and then painted....fund = low


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

coppin my stylez? haha


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

getting there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

Damn.
That sucks that the your first set of bagyards didn't go low enough. I would of expected more for that kind of money ya know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Damn.
That sucks that the your first set of bagyards didn't go low enough. I would of expected more for that kind of money ya know. 

Not to be rude, but you have to understand where we're coming from - we being myself and BagYard. We've been doing business in the states for a little over a year now and have learned a lot more about "going low". See, in Europe, going low isn't exactly all that important because people still have to pass TüV inspection and the shorter the strut the more visible the air bag becomes. AIr ride is illegal in many places in Europe and in order to sort of "skirt" the system, BagYard would just leave the struts a little bit longer that way the bag sits higher and can't be seen. As you can see, there is actually a method to the madness -- we're not just stupid. Most people in Europe are also running 19's and 20's on a car like this and with that sort of setup they end up tucking enough to make them satisfied. Well, here in the states, you're not cool until your frame hits the ground. We've changed a lot, made a lot of improvements and revisions. We're currently working hard on new suspension products and working to make things better. Not to mention, we hooked Merrigan up with a set of bombers for his wagon because he wasn't satisfied. We're very in tune with what's going on here and we're working to solve problems and hiccups. Life isn't perfect and we appreciate peoples patience and understanding when dealing with us -- it's not always easy. Then again, doing business with a manufacturer that is located in Austria isn't always easy. However, the quality is simply unmatched and the ride is superb. Hope you have a better understanding of where we're coming from and how we've worked to solve this problem. People are quick to point fingers and say we're doing something wrong but not exactly quick to say we're doing something right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not to mention, we hooked Merrigan up with a set of bombers for his wagon because he wasn't satisfied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


and i couldnt be more excited to get them put in.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*









yep


----------

